#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: ایراد در ویندوز

## tamirkar19

با درود و احترام
سیستم بنده ویندوز 10 روش نصبه
بعد از مدتی تمام برنامه های نصبی از روی سیستم پاک میشن
حتی در start سیستم هم برنامه ها وجود ندارن و ما نقطه restore نداریم
مشکل مربوط به چی میتونه باشه
ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید
سپاس

----------

*amookhteh*,*meigoon*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
از کنترل پنل چک کردید نرم افزارها در قسمت Programs هستن یا خیر؟کل برنامه از روی هارد پاک می شه؟

----------

*amookhteh*,*meigoon*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## masood789

درود . آیا فایل های موجود در دسکتاپ به حالت بعد از نصب ویندوز درامده؟ ویندوز رو آپدیت کردید اخیرا ؟

----------

*amookhteh*,*meigoon*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## meigoon

سلام مهندس ، شاید سیستمتان ویروسی شده ، کل درایوهای هاردتان را با آنتی ویروس به روز اسکن کنید

----------

*amookhteh*,*cybernova*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*nekooee*

----------


## jaxtor

> با درود و احترام
> سیستم بنده ویندوز 10 روش نصبه
> بعد از مدتی تمام برنامه های نصبی از روی سیستم پاک میشن
> حتی در start سیستم هم برنامه ها وجود ندارن و ما نقطه restore نداریم
> مشکل مربوط به چی میتونه باشه
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید
> سپاس


دوست عزیز شاید سیستم شما با ویندوز 10 مشکل داشته باشد چون  این ویندوز هنوز در بین کاربران جانیفتاده بنابراین از نسخه ویندوز سون  استفاده کنید ویندوز سون را نصب کنید و به هیچ عنوان ویندوز سون را اپدیت  نکنید و تنظیمات system restore را اصلا دستکاری نکنید

----------

*arash_h8645*,*hooshrayaneh*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## arash_h8645

کامپیوتر شما ویروس گرفته اگه دوباره هم ویندوز نصب کنی چون توی همه درایوهای هارد کپی شده مشکل برطرف نمیشه روی همین ویندوز آنتی ویروس نصب کن یه اسکن کلی واسه کامپیوتر بزن اگر هم آنتی ویروس داری آپدیتش کن بعد ویروس یابی کن در آخر سر که همه این کارها رو انجام دادی ویندوز رو عوض کن و ازش یک بک آپ بگیر واسه بعدا که دوباره نیازتون شد دردسر نصب ویندوز نداشته باشی

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## nekooee

> دوست عزیز شاید سیستم شما با ویندوز 10 مشکل داشته باشد چون  این ویندوز هنوز در بین کاربران جانیفتاده بنابراین از نسخه ویندوز سون  استفاده کنید ویندوز سون را نصب کنید و به هیچ عنوان ویندوز سون را اپدیت  نکنید و تنظیمات system restore را اصلا دستکاری نکنید


سلام چون پاسخ شما درست نبود از حالت تشکر اجباری خارج کردم.
سعی کنیداز ویندوز 10 حتما استفاده کنید. ویندوز 7 از رده خارج و دیگر به درستی پیشتیبانی نمی شود علاوه بر این ویندوز 10 پرفرمنس و کارایی بسیار بیشتری نسبت به ویندوز 7 دارد، حتی .net ورژن 4 به بعد روی ویندوز 7 قابل نصب نیست و بسیاری از برنامه های جدید به همین دلیل روی ویندوز 7 کار نمی کنند.

شما اولا عنوانتون ناقص هست و لطفا منبعد سعی کنید عنوان را کامل بنویسید. مشکل در عنوان بایدمشخص باشد. دوما از کجا متوجه میشید که همه برنامه ها پاک میشن؟ آیکون آنها از روی دسکتاپ میره یا پوشه پروگرام فایلز خالی میشه؟
برنامه هایی هست که سیستم را freez می کنند و بعد از ریبوت یا تایم مشخص شده همه چیز به حالت قبل بر میگردد. اگر چنین برنامه ای نصب دارید باید آن را حذف کنید. در غیر اینصورت احتمال قوی سیستم شما ویروسی هست.

من بیشتر احتمال میدم برنامه ها از روی دسکتاپ شما آیکون هاشون میره و در پروگرام فایلز هستند! یا شاید هم hidden میشند.

البته فکر می کنم تا حالا مشکلتون حل شده چون سوال پرسیدید دیگه حتی نیامدید جواب هایی که دوستان دادند رو نگاه کنید.

----------

*cybernova*,*mjzaret*,*mohammad.bab*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*علیرضا کریمی*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

*سلام...یه زمانی وقتی کاربرا از ویندوز "اکس پی" یا "ویستا"" میخواستن به ویندوز 7 کوچ کنن میگفتن چون ویندوز 7 تازه اومده هزار تا مشکل داره و هرچی ناسازگاری و گیر و دار بود مینداختن گردن ویندوز 7 و خیلی سخت اقدام به نصب این ویندوز می کردن..این اتفاق دقیقاً برای ویندوز 10 افتاد...هر دوی این سیستم عامل ها ساخته مایکروسافته با این تفاوت که آخرین سیستم عامل یعنی ویندوز 10 تلفیق همه سیستم عامل ها و سرشار از تجربه های این شرکته..درصد بالایی از نرم افزارها با این سیستم عامل همخونی دارن...اون تعداد انگشت شمار رو هم بدون شک و با پیدا کردن راهش میشه نصب کرد...
این مشکل رو هم که دوستمون داشتن بنده تو ویندوز اکس پی دیده بودم..اگه راه داره بهتره فایل ISO آخرین آپدیت 2018 ویندوز 10 که در حال حاضر 1803 Build 17134.228 هست رو دانلود و دوباره نصب بفرمایید...
البته نظر اساتید و کاربران گرامی سایت محترمه ولی اگه سیستم شما قابلیت نصب این سیستم عامل رو داره پیشنهاد میشه هرگز از نصب مجدد ویندوز 10 دریغ نکنین و به روز باشین.

 این هم رتبه بندی سیستم عامل ها در ژوئن 2018:
 با اینکه عمر کمتری نسبت به ویندوز 7 داره ولی سهم بیشتری رو به خودش اختصاص داده:

*

----------

*cybernova*,*kkaka*,*mohammad.bab*,*nekooee*,*خرداد*

----------


## kkaka

یک ویروسی بود قدیما میومد تمام فایل هارو هیدن سیستمی میکرد که با فولدر آپشن هم قابل نمایش نبود احتمال من ویروسی شدنه سیستم شما هست ، از کنترل پنل چک کنید برنامه هاتون هست یا خیر اگر هست 100 درصد ویروسه ، ویندوزتونو آپدیت کنید و با آنتی ویروس خودش اسکن کنین

----------

*cybernova*,*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## mjzaret

> با درود و احترام
> سیستم بنده ویندوز 10 روش نصبه
> بعد از مدتی تمام برنامه های نصبی از روی سیستم پاک میشن
> حتی در start سیستم هم برنامه ها وجود ندارن و ما نقطه restore نداریم
> مشکل مربوط به چی میتونه باشه
> ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید
> سپاس


هیچ چیزی بدون دلیل اتفاق نمی‌افته.
شما به صورت ناقص سوالتون رو مطرح کردید.
اینکه بدون هیچ دستکاری تمامی برنامه های شما حذف می‌شه کمی عجیب به نظر می‌رسه؟
شما در درایوی که ویندوز نصب کردی ببین پوشه‌ای به نام Windows چند تا داری؟
در صورتی که شما دو پوشه با نامهای Windows داشتی مطمئن باش سیستمت به صورت درست بالا نتونست بیاد و برای همین به صورت خودکار و با تایید شما ریکاوری مجدد صورت گرفته و تمامی برنامه های کاربردی شما حذف و یه ویندوز خام تحویلتون داده.
*شاد باشید*
ه

----------

